# Formalin treats black spots



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Is this good for Piranhas to treating black spots (fish lice)? My concern is that Piranhas are sensitive to some medication. Anyone have problems treating black dots on their piranhas? What form of medications do you use?

One of my fish has some black dots on them, no clue what it is. My best guess is fish lice since it looks similar to those in the forum pics.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have never had a fish have lice, but what I do know is that like you mentioned piranhas are sensitive to medications. I would only do 75% of the dosage they reccomend.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Black spots and fish lice are 2 totally different things... One (black spot) is a type of fluke that is common in wild caught piranha and silver dollars. It is passed on through bird droppings, so if you leave it alone, it will complete its life cycle and eventually die off (might take a while). The other (fish lice) looks like a little brownish flat helmet that you can sometimes see moving around on your fish. The treatment of choice for lice is dimilin (which is pretty difficult to obtain). If you have a koi specialty place nearby, ask for it. They might have it.

Make sure you know what you are treating for before adding meds... good luck.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks DonH, i'll take pictures and maybe you can help me identify what it is.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

> One (black spot) is a type of fluke that is common in wild caught piranha and silver dollars. It is passed on through bird droppings, so if you leave it alone, it will complete its life cycle and eventually die off (might take a while)


my elong still has that, its taking a long time to go away, but its getting fewer as the months go on.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

like this?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> > One (black spot) is a type of fluke that is common in wild caught piranha and silver dollars. It is passed on through bird droppings, so if you leave it alone, it will complete its life cycle and eventually die off (might take a while)
> 
> 
> my elong still has that, its taking a long time to go away, but its getting fewer as the months go on.


























Same here


----------

